# 4 ohm Vifa XT25 with swivel pod



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Vifa TX25SC-04 Swiveling XT25 Ring Radiator tweeter New | eBay

Not mine, but these could be cool for some here...


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Those look really nice! Great find!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice find!


Thiele & Small Parameters:laugh:
Overall Diameter	4.25
Baffle Hole Diameter	3.375
Bolt Circle Diameter	3.75
Mount Depth	1.375


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

a better pic

Vifa TX25SC-04 Swiveling XT25 Ring Radiator tweeter, neodymium | eBay


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I bought tweeters Vifa Xt25 from him that came in a cup. They were large, but not 4" large. I really wonder what the difference between them truly are? This one seems to play very low by the specs he listed


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump for those that missed it... one more day


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

yea i got the cup style XT25 tweeters a while back from the same seller. These tweets sound absolutely amazing. Of all the soft, hard, ribbon, and horn tweeters I've heard, these sound the best to my ears. Mine are running active crossed at 2.5khz 24/db with about 100w each although 50w should be plenty......Sounds great even better on axis.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

I love my XT25's though I have the regular type and made my own pod using 3D printing...
But my guess would be they sound nice, price aint bad either...


----------

